# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الصور > قسم التصوير الضوئي >  >  جمالــــــــــــــــــــ ـــ ــ ـ   الـــطبيعهـــــــ ـــ ــ ـ

## وريد الورود

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


بعد غياب طويلــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــ

جيت لكم ببعض الصور اللي صورتها


نبدأ على بركة الله

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم











































تحياااااااتي
وريد الورود

----------


## اسيرة شوق

روعـهـ 


تسـلم يدينـك على الأبداع

تـصوير حلوو بدات البرق

تـحياتي

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
ما شااااء الله تبارك الرحمن 
الصور كلهم ما شاء الله حلوووين عن جد والله 
واهم شي انهم من الطبيعه >> اجنونها الطبيعه هع  :amuse: 
لا عدمناااا رووعه تصويرك المميز 
سلمت يمنااااك ع التصوير الابداااااعي
موفق لكل خير 
دمت بود

----------


## الولائي.

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> 
> بعد غياب طويلــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــ 
> جيت لكم ببعض الصور اللي صورتها 
> 
> نبدأ على بركة الله 
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> 
>  
> ...



 
ما شاء الله تبارك الله خير الحافظين 

اللهم صل على محمد و آل محمد 

عندنا بالقطيف طاقات أبداعية كثيرة 

و منهم أنتِ أختي وريد الورود ، سلمت 

اناملك على هذه لقطات فنية جميلة و رائعة 

حفظك الباري من كل سوء يا رب

----------


## وريد الورود

> ما شاء الله تبارك الله خير الحافظين 
> 
> اللهم صل على محمد و آل محمد  
> عندنا بالقطيف طاقات أبداعية كثيرة  
> و منهم أنتِ أختي وريد الورود ، سلمت  
> اناملك على هذه لقطات فنية جميلة و رائعة  
> 
> حفظك الباري من كل سوء يا رب



 
شكرًا اخي على المرور الحلوووووووو

لا خلا ولا عدم

بس العفو
 انا ولد مو بنت

----------


## وريد الورود

شكرًا للجميع على الرد الحلووو


دمتم لنا اخوان

----------


## شوق المحبة

مـ س ـآء آلـ خ ـير ..



مآ ش ـآء الله تبآرك الرح ـمن ..


تـ ص ـووير دقيق وج ـميل ج ـداً ..


أج ـمل مآفيهم إنهم كلهم من آلطبيـ ع ـه آلـ خ ـلآبه ..


وتـ ص ـويرك للبرق رهييييب بقووه ..


س ـلمت يمنآك وع ـدستك آلمتميزه ..


وربي يـ ع ـطيك آلـ ع ـآآآفيه ..


لآ ع ـدمنآ ج ـديدك ..




دمتَ بكل مـ ح ـبة ..

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد*
*تصوير حلوووو وابدااع*
*لقطات البرق جداا رهيييييييبه*
*تسلم يدك اخوي ع هييك ابداع تصويري*
*دووم نشتااق الى الجديد*
*تحيااااااااااااتي*

----------


## abu mohammed

يسلمووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

نفسي اروح البحر من زمان  ما رحت عجبتني الونه<< كله بر بس

وصورة البرق رهييييييييييبه لقطه حلوه موفقه اخوي 


كلك دوق اخوي الصور حلوه 

يسلموووووووو

ماننحرم من جديدك

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

ياغناتييييي اخي تصويرك روووووووووعه
كما انت دائما مميز
رااااائع...

موفقه لكل خييير وصلاح
حوائج مقضيه بحق من هم النور على نور
دمت مبدع...

----------


## hope

**


*من جد جمآل وروعه وآبدآع* 

*رهيبه الصوووووره* 

*تسلم الأيادي اخوي*
*يعطيك الف عآفيييه يآرب*

*ماننحرم جديدك*

*دمت بخير*

----------


## ورده محمديه

اللهم صلِ على محمد وآل محمد 

لقطات رهيبهـ 
سلمت يمناك 
عقبال مانشوف لقطاتك المبدعهـ لبعض الناس  :embarrest: 
يعطيك ربي ألف عافيه 
عدسهـ مبدعه لا عدمناها 
موفق.. وعساك على القوه

----------


## Malamh Cute

*مراحب*

*ماشاء الله ،،*

*صورة البح ـر مره نآآآيس =) ،،*

*إبدآع وبقووه خاصه البحر ،،*

*ربي يعطيك الف عااافيه ،،*

*وإن شاء الله من هيك للأفضل :d //*

*مآآنحرم جديدك*

*تحيااتي*

----------


## أموله

يجننننننننننننننن ~

يسلمووووووو ~ْ

----------


## حساسه بزياده

الله جميل جدا 
خصوصا أشعة الشمس وسط السحاب 
والورد جميل جميل الورد

----------


## عبدالله الشيخ

تصوير جميل سليوليت اكثر من رائع 
أجمل التحيه

----------


## زهرة الفردوس.

يسلموووو

----------


## مضراوي

روعهـ ..
تسلم 
تحياتي 
مضراوي

----------

